# My Brauduino is alive!



## CCRacer (12/3/17)

Finally, after receiving my Brauduino kit from Lael many, many months ago and leaving in my office to stare at me from inside the packaging it came in, I've finally finished wiring it. Took me about 5 hours over last few evenings of careful wire cutting, crimping terminals, checking, double checking and triple checking everything until this evening when I finally switched it on and gave it life.

So, got a Brauduino but nothing to control it with yet. Next job is ordering the stainless vessel, heater and pump that I should've ordered ages ago. I'm way behind where I wanted to be with this project. Small steps as they say. Anyway, here are some images of the offending article.


----------

